# Springfield Registration



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there any disadvantages to registering my new XDM .40 with Springfield?


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

If you register it Obama will know just where to come when the big confiscation begins.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

C-Kicks said:


> Is there any disadvantages to registering my new XDM .40 with Springfield?


Not that I can think of.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Free stuff*

You want a reason to reg your gun with springfield? try free stuff like the last one was free Mags and Holder....................


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

I heard about the free mags but I guess I've missed the promotion. Should I wait to register for some other deal to come along? Can these registration promos be found on Springfield's website?


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

No it was based on when you bought your gun Don't delay.


----------

